# Surge Rates Dropping



## Dom Hotham

Has anyone else found that surge rates are dropping to 1.1 or less, and this is a time when people are earning the least they ever have! Is Uber ever going to recognise that this is people’s livelihoods!


----------



## DaftLad

Dom Hotham said:


> Has anyone else found that surge rates are dropping to 1.1 or less, and this is a time when people are earning the least they ever have! Is Uber ever going to recognise that this is people's livelihoods!


My last surge was 3 years ago. Yeah i killed the surge before that. Made a small fortune. But i was smart enough to know it wouldnt last forever. Some idiots thought it would last forever. Idiots lol


----------



## losiglow

I don't think it works exactly the same in the US as the UK but surge rates have dropped here by about 75%. Despite what I know for a fact is the same amount of business, or more when considering the ratio of drivers to pax.



losiglow said:


> I don't think it works exactly the same in the US as the UK but surge rates have dropped here by about 75%. Despite what I know for a fact is the same amount of business, or more when considering the ratio of drivers to pax.


Pq


----------

